# ,

## mlusi

.  ,   . :Dezl: 
   SMART.   , ... :No: 

(  SMART Board -   ,    ,     ,    .        . 
        ,   ,       . 
      ,       ,     .)

----------


## BorisG

...    ,       ?   :Wink: 
   - *14 3020360* 

     " ",    ,            :Wink: 

ps:  , ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## mlusi

> ...    ,       ?  
>    - *14 3020360* 
> 
>      " ",    ,           
> 
> ps:  , ,   .



 :Redface:   ,    ,      .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .

,       163693000  .  0163695281 , ,  .

----------

> ,       163693000  .  0163695281 , ,  .


 ,  .          .

----------


## .

,    10104,          .       5.  ,     7, ..    .   143020360 -  3  3  5.

----------


## BorisG

> ,     7, *..   * .


, ,    . ""     .      .




> 143020360 -  3  3  5.


    . 5 .   .

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> ,       163693000  .  0163695281 , ,  .


163693000 -

----------

! ,      ?        -,  ,    ,    163693552       ,     -  ?    . ,   ,     ?    ? .

----------

,        ? .

----------


## tat9718204

** ,        ?

----------

14 3322250  ,   _  ( 7   10  )

----------

